# Other Hobbies



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

we got alot in common man!

Ive played music most of my life. mainly bass but I can shred some guitar as well. and have a good nack for writing
I boxed two years ago just for a year. got super sick and lost alot of strength had to recover. Ive never stopped shadow boxing though, or enjoying the bag I still carry with me. 

snowboarding is really the only sport I do. besides that I really enjoy hiking. mostly in the summer. 

and driving has to be one of my favorite things. im going on 3 years of driving with no tickets or accidents and still riding in my first car w000t! yay for road trips+snowboards


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i have played hockey my whole life, definetly a hobby of mine. recently started playing tennis and i love it lol..RC nitro cars ive been into for years and have put wayyy too much money into. music and whatnot. used to be huge into bmx and inline..


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

playing pool, working on my mustang and brewing beer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Lifting, basketball, reading, occasionally video games.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Skateboarding, boxing, running, and reading. All cheap so I can spend my $$ on my fav.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Cars, bikes, music, sports...anything thats keeps busy


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Soccer, soccer, soccer, traveling, reading, video games, beer pong, Carolina Panthers (watching them, well...)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

play ice hockey 2 or 3 times per week
throw dumbells around the gym 3 or 4 times a week
arguing the piss out of people on line, whenever i am at work
riding my BMX in places i'm not supposed to
scuba diving in shark infested waters and taking fotos of the toothy buggers
sitting on my arse and eating cake
drinking pinot nero
eating pizza


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

traveling, although i don't get to as distant places now that i have a real job & kids.
going to music festivals & shows, camping, drumming around a bonfire, dancing, eating hallucinogens.
spirituality, meditation, yoga, breathing excercises.
hiking & photography.
sewing, drawing & writing (poetry).
poi & hooping.
gardening & landscape...more of an interest than a hobby at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

hunting - when it's in season
hiking - when hunting is not an option and I really want to get away from the city life
photography - pretty much anytime
fishing - summer
scuba diving - when the water is warm enough!
running - when I am not injured after snowboarding
reading - on the subway
watching TV here and there...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mountain biking, hiking, camping, four wheeling (atving), i occasionally attempt to play golf

also try to get to the gym 5 days a week. used to read a lot but only find my self doing that while laying on the beach or in an airport/on plane while traveling for work.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> ^^^^posting horrible pics in the playoff thread, causing the mod staff to loose their lunch...you are Satan...:laugh:


i wouldnt really call that a hobby. being satan is more like a job. but everyone should have a job that they love.:cheeky4:


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

Running
Weight training
Mountain Biking
Hiking
Rock Climbing
Reading
Martial Arts
Cooking


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Motorcycling - When I got one not totaled
Computer Gaming - Have since Quake 1 surfaced
Console Gaming - Grew up in Atari/NIN years
Lifting - 3, 4 times weekly when I'm into it
Golfing - Company league
Softball - Company league
Autos - I'm a gear head from a racing background, its expected
Hunting - Only for that special time of year to be karma to some "majestical creature"
Snowmobiling - When visiting parents ripping up country land
Drinking - Uhh..... when I get engaged enough in it?


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah yes, Cannot forget about Biking and Fishing.

I also backpack, Im planning to do a 2 week trip in the Rockies this summer.

God it will be amazing.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds like the lot of us are fairly active.

I swim regularly
I like to skateboard despite sucking at it
I try to get out once a week in the summer to do a hike called the Grouse Grind
I also play guitar


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Video games, Cars, Cooking, Cars, Camping, Cars, Writing and I also like cars.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> hiking - when hunting is not an option and I really want to get away from the city life


dude around here people hunt no matter what. or at least go to locations to shoot guns. ill drive multiple hours for a hike to hear guns going off and I split right away. it sucks


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I am an avid Cyclist. If I am not working, sleeping, I am riding my bike. 

2007 Bianchi 928 Carbon Reparto Corse decked out in full Ritchey Carbon (stem, seatpost, etc.) and FSA(full speed ahead) Carbon bars. Weighing in at a scant 15.4 lbs. It is worth more than your life, so come try to take it from me. :cheeky4:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

tands05 said:


> I am an avid Cyclist. If I am not working, sleeping, I am riding my bike.
> 
> 2007 Bianchi 928 Carbon Reparto Corse decked out in full Ritchey Carbon (stem, seatpost, etc.) and FSA(full speed ahead) Carbon bars. Weighing in at a scant 15.4 lbs. It is worth more than your life, so come try to take it from me. :cheeky4:


Oh my god, now I know why people who don't give a crap about cars roll their eyes when I start talking about cars...

No offense or anything. You just opened my eyes, that's all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Motorcycling
Golf
Shooting (infrequent)
Kettlebells
Trying to keep up with three dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Target shooting, forums, hockey, and heavy drinking!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> hunting - when it's in season
> hiking - when hunting is not an option and I really want to get away from the city life



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HUNTING! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:

Don't get me started, I'm not replying, it's not worth it.

Sorry for the thread jacking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Spending time with my family, camping, roadtrips, hockey, movies, playing piano, reading non-fiction, photography, golf, basketball on my driveway, softball, chilling on the beach, swimming, beach volleyball. I guess I like everything - except SOCCER! :laugh:


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

mtb dirt jumping/street on the summers and snowboarding and the gym on winter season


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Twix said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HUNTING! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> 
> Don't get me started, I'm not replying, it's not worth it.
> 
> Sorry for the thread jacking.


So you're either vegan or a hypocrite?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe he believes in natural selection and feels that humans who hunt tend to kill the biggest and strongest of the animals rather than the sick and the weak, thus causing a genetic imbalance in the remaining animals which is not normally present in the natural world.

Just a guess.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Windsurfing
Wakeboarding
Surfing
Kayaking
Mt Biking
Skiing: alpine, tele, xc skate and classic
Fishing, flytying, rod building.
Shooting
Hiking
Camping
Photography
Internet Trolling

Really want to get into SCUBA and small boat building.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Maybe he believes in natural selection and feels that humans who hunt tend to kill the biggest and strongest of the animals rather than the sick and the weak, thus causing a genetic imbalance in the remaining animals which is not normally present in the natural world.
> 
> Just a guess.


Small and little usually taste better than biggest and strongest. Trophy hunting I would agree with you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Guitar, drums, marching percussion (Marching band drumline, and no, its nothing like the movie), photography, reading, drawing, painting (I'd like to get into water colors, and I dabbled a bit in oil when I was younger). In the summer I do a bit of BMX which I'm not very good at, and I've been attempting to surf for the past couple of years. Oh, and I love to cook. If I didn't want to be an architect, my next choice is moving to NYC and working my way up the restaurant ladder/culinary school. Wow, I forgot soccer and basketball on TV and playing with friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Oh my god, now I know why people who don't give a crap about cars roll their eyes when I start talking about cars...
> 
> No offense or anything. You just opened my eyes, that's all.


Sorry...this forum is always about what gear you have so I thought I would share...Oh and if it helps: Never Summer System 151 Cm, Atomic Straight Shot Bindings, Burton Moto boots. 
2001 Chevy Duramax Deisel 2500 w/ Allison Tranny. We have a 2008 36 foot Sprinter Copper Canyon 5th wheel to pull. Am I really pissing you off yet. lol
Dude...I love cars actually. Helping my Grandfather rebuild a 66 Mustand as we speak. And if you are referring to cyclist that ride 3 or 4 wide on the road, those cyclist piss me off more than anything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I try to skateboard a little bit
Work out at the gym a couple times a week
Play basketball with friends
Hangout with friends doing nothing
Spending quality time with my family
Eating lots of good food
Running track
I try to flow ride whenever I get the chance, although its mad hard

Pretty much it, I try to stay active though and i'm pretty much down for whatever


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Grizz said:


> So you're either vegan or a hypocrite?


 Same thing in most cases! FYI, where I live there aren't enough hunters or natural predators for the deer. The result is chronic wasting disease, from populations that are too large, and without enough food to eat. Their immune systems get weak and this disease quickly spreads through the whole herd. Save a deer - go hunting! :thumbsup:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

During the more sunny months here in Oregon i screw around hand making cheap RC Airplanes, then fly them around at 50mph+ until they hit something(preferably not,but usually is, the ground) and break. Tape/Glue the shit back together and repeat until an entirely new body is needed. Its fun.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> During the more sunny months here in Oregon i screw around hand making cheap RC Airplanes, then fly them around at 50mph+ until they hit something(preferably not,but usually is, the ground) and break. Tape/Glue the shit back together and repeat until an entirely new body is needed. Its fun.


I always thought it would be fun to take a large Styrofoam glider, pack in some rc avionics, make a rudder and ailerons for it then huck it into Heather Canyon.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

That would be fun, i havent gotten into Soaring gliders that are engineless because theres really nowhere near me to do it..you need somewhere like the canyon or some of the cliffs at the coast that have huge updrafts. Its amazing watching those things fly around though with zero engine power, just a small battery to run the rudder/elevator/aileron servos...

I make most of my planes out of 2mm corrugated plastic, whichi is basically thin sign board. You can get the crap for like 15 dollars for 4 feet by 8 feet sheets that make like 3-5 planes each. And its retardedly robust and light weight, i routinely smash my plane into the ground doing stupid shit and pick it up and throw it again. I think my friends may give up on the foamy planes this next year, you crash some of those things and it looks like a bomb went off with foam everywhere and its usually unrecoverable.

Its kinda funny, a $3 body frame contains my $30 Lipo battery, 15 dollar motor, and $60 dollar receiver...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Snowstar said:


> Same thing in most cases! FYI, where I live there aren't enough hunters or natural predators for the deer. The result is chronic wasting disease, from populations that are too large, and without enough food to eat. Their immune systems get weak and this disease quickly spreads through the whole herd. Save a deer - go hunting! :thumbsup:


Good solution.

We wiped out or pressured all the natural predators in the area. Then we overbuilt the area, forced deer populations to live in ludicrously small plots of land. Now they are starving. Well, guess we gotta kill em. 

Don't get me started on how moronic "sport" hunters are. If you get some kind of masturbatory pleasure from killing a defenseless animal from 300 yards with a high powered rifle, then I have nothing to say to you. I feel the way about hunters that a lot of people feel about cops in the second most useless topic on this board.

EDIT: Sorry for jacking the thread. I'm not replying to this anymore unless someone wants to talk about cars because I don't want to get my blood pressure up talking to some evolutionary dead-end ******* online.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Most of my time is spent with my family, just playing with my kids, passing ball, or watching little league games.

My biggest free-time interest, beyond snowboarding, is building traditional wooden bows / arrows and hunting with the same. (Enjoyed a venison roast last night, in fact.) 

Also enjoy 18th century era flintlocks, hiking, fishing, cross-country skiing (if we'd ever get more than in inch of snow), Dave Matthews Band shows, violin, swimming, general yardwork, and backyard get togethers.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Good solution.
> 
> We wiped out or pressured all the natural predators in the area. Then we overbuilt the area, forced deer populations to live in ludicrously small plots of land. Now they are starving. Well, guess we gotta kill em.
> 
> ...


Um I am from the country, and I wouldn't care if I was called a hill billy, but a red neck is different all together if you even know what they are (most people just associate them with country folks). I hunt for the meat, not the trophy, simple as that.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Riding my bike off jumps and on the street, Extreme inner tubing, backcountry sledding and going to the beach


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

AAA said:


> building traditional wooden bows / arrows and hunting with the same. (Enjoyed a venison roast last night, in fact.)


Nice work. That is gorgeous! 

Traditional archery seems more appealing to me as a sport than what modern archery has evolved into with cams, carbon and optical sights. More so if you build everything yourself. Did you design the arrowhead?


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Golf, tennis, mountain biking, soccer, bball, and raquetball, snorkeling, swimming.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Moving all hunting related talk to off topic general forum. Come join the fun. 
Grizz


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Snowboarding - November to July
Hiking - Usually with my snowboard on my back
Triathalons - Going to do my first Half Ironman this summer
Camping, 4x4ing with my family all summer
Fishing (drinking on a boat in the middle of nowhere)
Hunting September to November. I hunt Moose, Deer, Black Bear. Next Fall I'll be going for Elk.
I think the hunting issue should be tackled on another thread.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

drawing
painting
playing guitar
learning how to surf this year
re-learning how to skate this year too


----------



## Wreckoning (Dec 14, 2008)

Learning guitar, hitting the weights a few times a week, hitting golf balls in random directions, helpin restore old mechanical/electronic stuff like pinball machines, vintage slot machines, etc., and the usual drinking activities: billiards, bowling, darts, beer pong, general mischief...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I would just like to point out that I only hunt small game. Pheasant, turkey, etc. No deer, grizzly, boar. I feel bad  (yes, go ahead, mock me)

And I do not hunt for sport - I eat what I hunt. 

Oh, I also play pool and handball (ball against wall, not that weird European thing)


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

YouTube - Heal me

This is one of my ex-bands old songs... A blues one... Usually its more Iron Maideny lol

Theres a drum solo around 2:20
Im the drummer btw


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Good solution.
> 
> We wiped out or pressured all the natural predators in the area. Then we overbuilt the area, forced deer populations to live in ludicrously small plots of land. Now they are starving. Well, guess we gotta kill em.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Stupid hunters :cheeky4:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Twix said:


> Hell yeah. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


just wanted to express an agreement for *Flick's *post, in case he is disinclined to resubmit such mental in the thread dedicated to hunting.

however, with this being a civilised community, i would hope that some of those currently _'pro-hunting'_, are of the strength of character to consider opposing views; but such an openess might be compromised by nonsensical comments like _'evolutionary dead end ********'_.

*Flick *- please have confidence that your POV is clear enuff, without your undermining its validity, due to name calling.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I broke my rule and responded. Sorry if I offended anyone with name calling. It was too much. I have a bit of a temper and I don't always catch it in time.

I still stand by my point, but I'm not trying to attack anyone in a childish way.

If anyone else loves cars, I'm more than happy to talk about them until the sun goes down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

gym, swimming, horse riding, video games - mainly WoW, movies, learning guitar - played the flute in high school... haven't really touched it since, movies, and shopping!


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

sweet. let's talk cars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Aside from boarding, I love tennis, running, and cycling...most of the time not spent doing that is spent watching movies, studying language, or listening to as much new music as possible.


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

i backpacked the matterhorn last tuesday hella nice view,also been running but, i really want to get into boxing but no money, i'll try to get my friend to teach me but he'll most likely just kick my ass lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i have played hockey my whole life, definetly a hobby of mine. recently started playing tennis and i love it lol..RC nitro cars ive been into for years and have put wayyy too much money into. music and whatnot. used to be huge into bmx and inline..


I was into RC nitro cars for the last 6 years but wayyyyy too expensive for me too. I'm currently ranked 13th in aus in 1/10th nitro tourer which i'm pretty happy about but since i started snowboarding i've kinda lost interest in RC.


I also enjoy drumming on my 7 piece pearl kit and body boarding during summer. Gotta love living close to the beach!


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

skateboarding,Hunting, diving, clay shooting, boarding, playing video games, mountain biking, cutting down trees with my stihl and uhh that's about it oh yea and trout fishing with making home made explosives for deviant purposes  





Oh and yea skiing cough...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Jay29 said:


> playing pool, working on my mustang and brewing beer.


I love playing pool and I'm working on building a moonshine still lol. :dunno:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

tands05 said:


> I am an avid Cyclist. If I am not working, sleeping, I am riding my bike.
> 
> 2007 Bianchi 928 Carbon Reparto Corse decked out in full Ritchey Carbon (stem, seatpost, etc.) and FSA(full speed ahead) Carbon bars. Weighing in at a scant 15.4 lbs. It is worth more than your life, so come try to take it from me. :cheeky4:


How do those spandex pants and crowding streets treat ya? Get a fucking mountain bike and get over it.... Not to be a dick, but roadies are assholes usually and just out to be in the way. You don't see guys on mountain bikes for a reason. There is something to be said for a 42lb downhill bike, I call it balls.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> How do those spandex pants and crowding streets treat ya? Get a fucking mountain bike and get over it.... Not to be a dick, but roadies are assholes usually and just out to be in the way. You don't see guys on mountain bikes for a reason. There is something to be said for a 42lb downhill bike, I call it balls.


LOL! 


(x10 char)


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I think I do things too obsessively to have tons of hobbies. I'd never get anything done if I did. Besides snowboarding, my other passion is flyfishing. I do a fair amount of backpacking,and a bit of mountain biking, but both mainly as a means of getting into remote fishing locations. Physical fitness is really important to me too - weights, running, yoga 6 days a week. I'm also obsessed with gear, and unfortunately spend too much time on the computer scouting, buying, trading stuff.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Dirt Bikes
Guns:thumbsup:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Shifty at Mint Street bank, uptown Charlotte


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowboarding in Winter
Fly/Build RC planes in Spring/Summer
Fish in Spring/Summer

Now i just need something to do in Fall...as of now its prepare for Snowboarding in winter by staring at my board and making sure all of my inner & outer gear is in order without any holes or whatnot...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

DJing is my main hobby since i live in nyc and can only ride in the winter


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

being outside


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Snowboarding #1, wakeboarding, Motorcycles (12 0clock Bitches), my fish tanks, traveling, raquetball, shooting range, camping, lifting and chillin with wifey. but right now its to hot to freaking function so my hobby at the moment is finding the coldest airconditoner and staying there


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

I forgot to mention cooking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Winter: snowboarding
Spring: hunting, fishing
Summer: scuba diving, dreaming about winter
Fall: fishing, hunting, hiking


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

WAKEBOARDING!!!!!!!
next best thing to snowboarding in the summer.
and working on The Mattmobile.
350 LT1 Corvette/Camaro engine + Station wagon = fun time :laugh:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

skateboarding, softball, punk, drum and bass, karate, salvation (Jesus, heroin, Oprah, etc.), small plant mutilation, film, knitting, airsoft, fixed-gear bikes, and other forms of innovative/original sinning.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Post better pictures of the motor in the "mattmobile" I always enjoy seeing cool mods


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wakeboarding and Skateboarding, as well as eating a lot during the summer.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rockclimb.....


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I enjoy long walks on the beach, stargazing, and cuddling.

I'm not even joking. 


Snowboarding is my main squeeze, but during the off months I work out and work. Pretty much takes up all my time. I used to be really into paintball, but it's just too expensive for me right now.

EDIT - I'm still really into paintballing, but I just don't paintball as much as I once did. I still keep up with the new gear and such.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Post better pictures of the motor in the "mattmobile" I always enjoy seeing cool mods


only changed the intake so far and cleaned out the throttle body. next it the exhaust sytem, then new heads, rockers, springs, headers ect. then to top it all off im doing an LT4 conversion and getting 3.73 posi traction. then it will be ready for the drags :thumbsup: 
still right now without that its 300 hp


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

First post other than trying to sell my last setup, so "hey" everybody!

When it's not snowboarding season, I try to skateboard and paintball as much as possible. I wish I did it more, but I just haven't pushed myself to go out there and do much of anything lately. I try to stay in shape by doing random things (swimming, Ultimate Frisbee, football with friends).

Other than sports, my huge hobby that I'm trying to turn into a career would be software development/web development. I've been writing code for 6+ years now, and know over 10 different programming "languages." I also really love photography and filmmaking, as well as video editing/motion graphics. I would still be super into photography if it didn't cost me so much to develop film (I used to shoot a DSLR, but sold it because digital got kind of boring to me).

Anyways, that's me .


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Surfing in the summer boarding in the winter perfect combo


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I play alot of bar volleyball from spring to the fall. I play guitar throughout the year. I recently started working out again after a 6 year lapse. I also live for the NY Giants and UK's football and basketball teams. I also frequently try to get my fingers stinky.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

What is Bar Vollyball?


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, around here they just have sand pits at some bars and you go there and get drunk and play volleyball. They have 3 seasons each ending w/ a tournament in the spring/summer/fall. It's beach volleyball... in a bar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah I thought it was like some sort of beer pong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

this:












compared to snowboarding MONEY FRIGGIN PIT. Im stoked to not have to worry about killing myself when I crash..plus I'm better at snowboarding  though the feeling of a sport bike is incredible


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Golf, Tennis, and Beach Volleyball.


----------

